# Do you cancel rides to maximize profit?



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Are you a driver? What would YOU do?
Everyone has their own resolution to their specific situation and market area.

For me, I never start a ride earlier, before picking up pax.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


The closest I have come to doing that is when a pax was heading to Portland (from Seattle). I informed him I could take him only a portion of the way and he would have to catch another UBER. I was being polite and courteous....and had no issues. I let him know to text the next driver ahead of time. He tried that and got immediate cancellations 3 times. At that point I did a quick google search and found a couple of bus options for him. Luckily it worked out for him as there was same day availability later on. I drove him 15 minutes near the Bus terminal to wait in a coffee shop. He gave me $20 cash and when I said it was too much....he said to pay it forward. I ended up giving the $20 to some Girl Scouts to send cookies to the troops overseas.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


OMG...wouldnt that be cheating...8>O

I'm sure if you did that enuff...

Uber would soon deactivate you....

Now on the other hand...

If I accept the trip and suddenly...

I find I need to pee...

CANCEL...

If I have a flat tire...

CANCEL...

If my wife calls me to come home...

CANCEL...

Oh Well...I guess there ARE times...

When you just HAVE TO cancel...8>O

Rakos


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

"OMG, [pax], I really need to pull over to a gas station... [holding stomach and hunched over]... I had explosive food poisoning last night, but I thought it all passed through me the last 12 hours... I really need to pull aside and use the restroom... [ugh oooohh owwww]..."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The closest I have come to doing that is when a pax was heading to Portland (from Seattle). I informed him I could take him only a portion of the way and he would have to catch another UBER. I was being polite and courteous....and had no issues. I let him know to text the next driver ahead of time. He tried that and got immediate cancellations 3 times. At that point I did a quick google search and found a couple of bus options for him. Luckily it worked out for him as there was same day availability later on. I drove him 15 minutes near the Bus terminal to wait in a coffee shop. He gave me $20 cash and when I said it was too much....he said to pay it forward. I ended up giving the $20 to some Girl Scouts to send cookies to the troops overseas.


That's beautiful. You should do an uber tv commercial based on this story.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

For long rides out of my area I've used "I need to pick up my kids in a an hour. I can only do local rides"

Late at night I've told them I am ready to call it a night and can't handle that drive.

They've always understood.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

*Do you cancel rides to maximize profit?*

*Most Definitely!*


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


Don't do it

Thats unethical. You can't do that. You must take every request unless you feel your life is in danger.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Don't do it
> 
> Thats unethical. You can't do that. You must take every request unless you feel your life is in danger.


Troll


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

We work for ourselves “independent contractors” if you know the ride is going to take you out the money and hurt your profit politely cancel. Have to look out for yourself.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Don't do it
> 
> Thats unethical. You can't do that. You must take every request unless you feel your life is in danger.


Ethical and Uber are two words that don't go together


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

But for the passengers not for UBER
You do what you want to do.
But that's unfear for whoever is making the request. 
You must take it.
That's why the world will end. 
Because we only care about the money.



Juugman2208 said:


> We work for ourselves "independent contractors" if you know the ride is going to take you out the money and hurt your profit politely cancel. Have to look out for yourself.


But for the passengers not for UBER
You do what you want to do.
But that's unfear for whoever is making the request. 
You must take it.
That's why the world will end. 
Because we only care about the money.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ethical Uber:

The concept that a valued entity...

Should always respond...

in a positively ethical manner...

When resolving differences....AND...

an Uber which is an entity designed...

To rapidly drop you from one place...

To another the Quickest way...

AND the cheapest method...

Damned the drivers...

Full speed ahead...8>)

Does that make it...

An Oxymoron...?

Rakos


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

That’s why UBER is ripping us off . Because they are looking for themself and they don’t care about the drivers. We can’t do that to the passengers. I’ll take everything that come through the app. I don’t cancel because I love people. 
That could be you making the request

Read the post 
If you start the ride already you can’t cancel 
Is not the same as cancel before yo start the ride.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> That's why UBER is ripping us off . Because they are looking for themself and they don't care about the drivers. We can't do that to the passengers. I'll take everything that come through the app. I don't cancel because I love people.
> That could be you making the request
> 
> Read the post
> ...


You are one sick bot...8>O


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Do whatever yo want is you choice 
I’m not your boss
But my moral code is telling me that’s not right 
If you start your ride to find out if is profitable convenient for you with the intention to cancel it if the ride is not profitable. Them your wrong not matter what your excuses are.
You doing the same that UBER is doing to us.
That’s why the world will crash. 
Because we only care about the money. 
Think about it for a moment.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> That's why the world will crash.
> .


So be it.


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

I care about the people I care about the passengers. Money is not my only goal.
UBER doesn't care about you and me.
I'm not like that. 
I'm poor but I rather be poor before I screw someone's life



Cableguynoe said:


> So be it.


Exactly that's why we are working 12 hours a day because big corporations like UBER 
So they can get súper rich 60 billions in rides make by you and me.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Do whatever yo want is you choice
> I'm not your boss
> But my moral code is telling me that's not right
> If you start your ride to find out if is profitable convenient for you with the intention to cancel it if the ride is not profitable. Them your wrong not matter what your excuses are.
> ...


When is the world going to crash? I need to start making preparations as I am totally unprepared.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Because we only care about the money.


Money pays our bills. Love and compassion won't.
With the income gap widening forcing us deeper down the hole, with pay not keeping up with inflation, with how uncertain our financial futures are, of course we only care about money. It's becoming a dog eat dog world. Buckle up, because it's not getting any easier.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Money pays our bills. Love and compassion won't.
> With the income gap widening forcing us deeper down the hole, with pay not keeping up with inflation, with how uncertain our financial futures are, of course we only care about money. It's becoming a dog eat dog world. Buckle up, because it's not getting any easier.


I like the way you talk to the bot...

It's just like it's a real person...

Too bad it's only on transmit...

And can't receive...8>O

Or can it...???

Rakos


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> When is the world going to crash? I need to start making preparations as I am totally unprepared.[/QUOT





JTTwentySeven said:


> Money pays our bills. Love and compassion won't.
> With the income gap widening forcing us deeper down the hole, with pay not keeping up with inflation, with how uncertain our financial futures are, of course we only care about money. It's becoming a dog eat dog world. Buckle up, because it's not getting any easier.



A driver may not refuse service to a customer based on the length of trip, or proposed method of payment. Human rights law protects against discrimination based on a number of things, 
including race, religion, physical disability, sex or sexual orientation.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> A driver may not refuse service to a customer based on the length of trip, or proposed method of payment. Human rights law protects against discrimination based on a number of things,
> including race, religion, physical disability, sex or sexual orientation.


I LOVE it....NO COMMENT...8>)

HaHa...it changed it after I posted...8>)

Quoting chapter and verse.....

PTHTHTHTHTHTHTH......

Keep trying...!

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I like the way you talk to the bot...
> 
> It's just like it's a real person...
> 
> ...


Have you ever noticed when something goes wrong with your car, and you yell at it and threaten it to work, it magically works. Machines listen.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Have you ever noticed when something goes wrong with your car, and you yell at it and threaten it to work, it magically works. Machines listen.


The day you can get...

The hoardes of support bots...

To make any sense whatsoever...8>O

Will be a cold day in hell...8>)

Or is it just me...???

Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Do whatever yo want is you choice
> I'm not your boss
> But my moral code is telling me that's not right
> If you start your ride to find out if is profitable convenient for you with the intention to cancel it if the ride is not profitable. Them your wrong not matter what your excuses are.
> ...


Society has already crashed! I don't know who you are picking up and giving rides to. All I see is selfish entitled turfs that only care about themselves. They wouldn't pee on you if you were on fire, probably just film you burning. You gotta go out and get yours doing this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> A driver may not refuse service to a customer based on the length of trip, or proposed method of payment. Human rights law protects against discrimination based on a number of things,
> including race, religion, physical disability, sex or sexual orientation.


"Proposed method of payment"?

Yeah, that applies to uber.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> A driver may not refuse service to a customer based on the length of trip, or proposed method of payment. Human rights law protects against discrimination based on a number of things,
> including race, religion, physical disability, sex or sexual orientation.


You would think that, but from experience working in a government facility, we did refuse payment. If it was opening and a customer paid with a $100 bill, we had to refuse it as per regional manager. Because they do not provide enough money for change.

Did you know some stores and doctor offices don't accept Discover card, that is refusing my payment.

Did you know that if you have a certain disability, you will not be issued a Commercials Drivers License if you cannot get an approved Medical Certificate? Thus that's limiting your ability to work, which if you lose your CDL, you can lose your job. Which is because of your disability.

Some states still allow you do refuse business because of your sexual orientation, if it's because of "religious reasons" And Trump supports that.

The NFL also does a good job with gender profiling. Have you noticed there are no female football players? 

Lastly, as a driver, you are bringing me to an area that is unsafe can give me grounds to cancel. As an Uber platform, they are not being refused the service. They are still able to use the service, they just need another driver.


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

So do that start the ride and if you don't like it cancel it.
The more you do that the less rides you will get. The software will flag you.
They is already using AI on their software.

Uber Engineering is committed to developing technologies that create seamless, impactful experiences for our customers. We are increasingly investing in artificial intelligence (AI) and machine learning (ML) to fulfill this vision. At Uber, our contribution to this space is Michelangelo, an internal ML-as-a-service platform that democratizes machine learning and makes scaling AI to meet the needs of business as easy as requesting a ride.

Michelangelo enables internal teams to seamlessly build, deploy, and operate machine learning solutions at Uber’s scale. It is designed to cover the end-to-end ML workflow: manage data, train, evaluate, and deploy models, make predictions, and monitor predictions. The system also supports traditional ML models, time series forecasting, and deep learning.

Forecasting ! The UBER software is smarter than us. You can not refuse passengers the more you cancel the less request you will get in the future the more time you stay log the more money you will make. That's why i stay log all the time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll check the surge rate before I do a pickup if it's during prime time hours . if a surge developed since I accepted the ping, I'll cancel and wait for a surge ride .


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Once a rider is ready to take a trip, we also use ML to match riders to drivers. Our dispatch algorithms look at thousands of features in real time to generate more than 30M+ match pair predictions per minute. This is a massively complex problem since we must consider distance, time, traffic, direction, and other real-world dynamics as well as deeply understand the experience drivers and riders desire. A combination of tree-based models, ensembling techniques, and match optimization methods are used to ensure an optimal trip experience. In fact, innovations in our matching algorithms for back-to-back trips have saved many years of time each week in aggregate for our riders and drivers. These techniques are then industrialized to generate batches of 15,000 predictions with a 100ms response time leveraging recent and historical data for every trip request that arrives.

DO NOT CANCEL !!!!!!!!



JTTwentySeven said:


> Money pays our bills. Love and compassion won't.
> With the income gap widening forcing us deeper down the hole, with pay not keeping up with inflation, with how uncertain our financial futures are, of course we only care about money. It's becoming a dog eat dog world. Buckle up, because it's not getting any easier.


To rapidly build models and algorithms that leverage the massive amounts of aggregated data processed from Uber's services, we have built several data science platforms. These platforms enable our data scientists to create technologies that increase the effectiveness and efficiency of our products and operations.
DO NOT CANCEL or YOU will be flag by the software the same if you drive crazy



Saltyoldman said:


> Society has already crashed! I don't know who you are picking up and giving rides to. All I see is selfish entitled turfs that only care about themselves. They wouldn't pee on you if you were on fire, probably just film you burning. You gotta go out and get yours doing this.


So be selfish too.
If that what you want to do.
Be like the others.
I will die with my believe that we have to care about other people even if they are bad.
What is right is right.
Don't excuse yourself because others.

If the main purpose of what you do is making money, then of course, yes. You are using what you do as a means to an end, which is not the awake way of living.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> To rapidly build models and algorithms that leverage the massive amounts of aggregated data processed from Uber's services, we have built several data science platforms. These platforms enable our data scientists to create technologies that increase the effectiveness and efficiency of our products and operations.
> DO NOT CANCEL or YOU will be flag by the software the same if you drive crazy


So does Uber think this is my only source of income, or that I actually rely on this for an income? If they check how much I actually drove, they would know I don't care.


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Money pays our bills. Love and compassion won't.
> With the income gap widening forcing us deeper down the hole, with pay not keeping up with inflation, with how uncertain our financial futures are, of course we only care about money. It's becoming a dog eat dog world. Buckle up, because it's not getting any easier.


Money is a good example. An enlightened person or business is not concerned primarily with making money, because when you are concerned with making money you want the future more than the present.

Whenever you want the future more than you want the present, true intelligence cannot flow into what you do, because it can do so only when you are totally aligned with the present moment. So, instead, what you do is ego, or it comes from ego.

Of course, when you take action, there always is a purpose, which is in the future. Whatever you do in your daily life - driving from here to there, trying to reach someone on the phone, doing this or that - you always are going toward somewhere. That's inevitable.

But the question is: Is that purpose in the future more important to you than what you are doing in the present? If it is, then it is a form of ego. The ego always looks toward the next moment for some kind of fulfillment.

The realignment means the primary purpose of your life is whatever action you are doing in this moment. The primary purpose of life is to be fully in whatever you are doing.

If you are trying to get from here to there, and you already are late, you know that you are late, and yet you are aligned with the present moment while you are stuck in a traffic jam. You are totally accepting of the moment.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Once a rider is ready to take a trip, we also use ML to match riders to drivers. Our dispatch algorithms look at thousands of features in real time to generate more than 30M+ match pair predictions per minute. This is a massively complex problem since we must consider distance, time, traffic, direction, and other real-world dynamics as well as deeply understand the experience drivers and riders desire. A combination of tree-based models, ensembling techniques, and match optimization methods are used to ensure an optimal trip experience. In fact, innovations in our matching algorithms for back-to-back trips have saved many years of time each week in aggregate for our riders and drivers. These techniques are then industrialized to generate batches of 15,000 predictions with a 100ms response time leveraging recent and historical data for every trip request that arrives.
> 
> DO NOT CANCEL !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Something doesn't smell right with you. I mean your first two paragraphs in this reply is like the Rain Man constructed them. Then we get to your last reply and you can't put together a comprehensible sentence. ???? Fishy


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


Money is a good example. An enlightened person or business is not concerned primarily with making money, because when you are concerned with making money you want the future more than the present.

Whenever you want the future more than you want the present, true intelligence cannot flow into what you do, because it can do so only when you are totally aligned with the present moment. So, instead, what you do is ego, or it comes from ego.

Of course, when you take action, there always is a purpose, which is in the future. Whatever you do in your daily life - driving from here to there, trying to reach someone on the phone, doing this or that - you always are going toward somewhere. That's inevitable.

But the question is: Is that purpose in the future more important to you than what you are doing in the present? If it is, then it is a form of ego. The ego always looks toward the next moment for some kind of fulfillment.

The realignment means the primary purpose of your life is whatever action you are doing in this moment. The primary purpose of life is to be fully in whatever you are doing.

If you are trying to get from here to there, and you already are late, you know that you are late, and yet you are aligned with the present moment while you are stuck in a traffic jam. You are totally accepting of the moment.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Money is a good example. An enlightened person or business is not concerned primarily with making money, because when you are concerned with making money you want the future more than the present.


Unless you are a non-for-profit company, the primary objective in a business is to make money.
If a company did not look ahead into the future and work towards goals, the company would fail.


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Juugman2208 said:


> We work for ourselves "independent contractors" if you know the ride is going to take you out the money and hurt your profit politely cancel. Have to look out for yourself.


Don't think money does everything or you are going to end up doing everything for money."



JTTwentySeven said:


> So does Uber think this is my only source of income, or that I actually rely on this for an income? If they check how much I actually drove, they would know I don't care.


Don't think money does everything or you are going to end up doing everything for money."



JTTwentySeven said:


> Unless you are a non-for-profit company, the primary objective in a business is to make money.
> If a company did not look ahead into the future and work towards goals, the company would fail.


Corporations are Egoic Entities. Huge corporations like UBER "are egoic entities that compete with each other for more. Their only blind aim is profit. They pursue that aim with absolute ruthlessness. Nature, animals, people, even their own employees, ...

"Let's say you are a businessperson and after two years of intense stress and strain you finally manage to come out with a product or service that sells well and makes money. Success? In conventional terms, yes. In reality, you spent two years polluting your body as well as the earth with negative energy, made yourself and those around you miserable, and affected many others you never even met.

*What you give is what you get.*
"For what you do to others, you do to yourself."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Have you ever noticed when something goes wrong with your car, and you yell at it and threaten it to work, it magically works. Machines listen.


They understand kicks better.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow...just WOW...8>O



Copernicus Mentality said:


> Once a rider is ready to take a trip, we also use ML to match riders to drivers. Our dispatch algorithms look at thousands of features in real time to generate more than 30M+ match pair predictions per minute. This is a massively complex problem since we must consider distance, time, traffic, direction, and other real-world dynamics as well as deeply understand the experience drivers and riders desire. A combination of tree-based models, ensembling techniques, and match optimization methods are used to ensure an optimal trip experience. In fact, innovations in our matching algorithms for back-to-back trips have saved many years of time each week in aggregate for our riders and drivers. These techniques are then industrialized to generate batches of 15,000 predictions with a 100ms response time leveraging recent and historical data for every trip request that arrives.
> 
> DO NOT CANCEL !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Copernicus Mentality said:


> Don't think money does everything or you are going to end up doing everything for money."
> 
> Don't think money does everything or you are going to end up doing everything for money."
> 
> ...


If I'm not a monkeys uncle...8>O

Whoever this entity is...

It's definately SUB-human...

Even a monkey could do better...8>O

I almost deleted this as spam...

Just curious how long that we...

Are going to be required to...

Read this drivel without upchucking...

Color this mealy mouthed drivel brown...

Ok...next bot...

or is this a new social engineer in India...

HA....maybe it's Rohit himself...8>O

Rakos


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


No. I take the rider, drop off, go around the block (so rider doesn't get creeped out) or I go to a commercial center and wait for a ping. For every area you think is "too remote" to catch a ping, there is a drought of drivers and you never know, a rider could be out there. If I don't catch one in say, 20 mins, then I move.

During the dead time I practice my French or comment here


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Saltyoldman said:


> Something doesn't smell right with you. I mean your first two paragraphs in this reply is like the Rain Man constructed them. Then we get to your last reply and you can't put together a comprehensible sentence. ???? Fishy


Yes you are right. I copy and pasted. You got it



HotUberMess said:


> No. I take the rider, drop off, go around the block (so rider doesn't get creeped out) or I go to a commercial center and wait for a ping. For every area you think is "too remote" to catch a ping, there is a drought of drivers and you never know, a rider could be out there. If I don't catch one in say, 20 mins, then I move.
> 
> During the dead time I practice my French or comment here


Exactly. I read a lot. This is a good thing about driving for UBER / LYFT/ JUNO ...... That you can learn other things while you're waiting for request. You are a smart person.



Saltyoldman said:


> Something doesn't smell right with you. I mean your first two paragraphs in this reply is like the Rain Man constructed them. Then we get to your last reply and you can't put together a comprehensible sentence. ???? Fishy


You are right. I copy and pasted OK
Happy? 
If you don't understand it is because you can't. 
I can't help you. 
Just do whatever you think is right.
You don't have to understand.
Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## bubba65 (Jul 10, 2017)

scammers and thiefs


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

I’ve never canceled a trip because the destination is too far. My longest trip was about 40 miles, but it was also a 2.8x surge so yeah, got lucky with that one.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Troll





Copernicus Mentality said:


> Yes you are right. I copy and pasted. You got it
> 
> Exactly. I read a lot. This is a good thing about driving for UBER / LYFT/ JUNO ...... That you can learn other things while you're waiting for request. You are a smart person.
> 
> ...


This BOT is advanced...butt....

This monkey has 1000 times the smarts...

Notice how it doesn't LIKE....

Any of the posts prior to it's response...

AND it repeats itsself...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


Uber tracks the cancellation rate for each driver, week to week. When it exceeds a certain percentage around 10%, they send a warning to the driver. If the cancellation rate continues to climb, the driver risks deactivation. Additionally, Uber apparently enforces an escalating "timeout" for drivers who suddenly cancel more than one ride in a short period of time.

So drivers are not penalized for canceling individual rides, but they are penalized (sometimes severely by losing their ability to receive requests) for uncorrected patterns of high cancellation rates.



Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


Uber tracks the cancellation rate for each driver, week to week. When it exceeds a certain percentage around 10%, they send a warning to the driver. If the cancellation rate continues to climb, the driver risks deactivation. Additionally, Uber apparently enforces an escalating "timeout" for drivers who suddenly cancel more than one ride in a short period of time.

So drivers are not penalized for canceling individual rides, but they are penalized (sometimes severely by losing their ability to receive requests) for uncorrected patterns of high cancellation rates.

Personally, I consider such behavior unethical, foolish, and short-sighted. I think karma inevitably catches up with anyone who would engage in such inconsiderate behavior.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Uber tracks the cancellation rate for each driver, week to week. When it exceeds a certain percentage around 10%, they send a warning to the driver. If the cancellation rate continues to climb, the driver risks deactivation. Additionally, Uber apparently enforces an escalating "timeout" for drivers who suddenly cancel more than one ride in a short period of time.
> 
> So drivers are not penalized for canceling individual rides, but they are penalized (sometimes severely by losing their ability to receive requests) for uncorrected patterns of high cancellation rates.
> 
> ...


Ive had 30% cancellations one weekend and never got a nasty gram from Uber . I can hover around 15-20% some nights . the threshold is more than likely market dependent.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The nasty-gram is a function of percentile rating of poor performers, not according to hard numbers.

What I mean is when I first started, no one would hit cancel. They were afraid. I got a nastygram after a few cancels in a short period. But slowly drivers learned that nothing happens, and more drivers started doing it. Uber can’t deactivate everyone so only the worst offenders get the nastygram and deactivation.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> The nasty-gram is a function of percentile rating of poor performers, not according to hard numbers.
> 
> What I mean is when I first started, no one would hit cancel. They were afraid. I got a nastygram after a few cancels in a short period. But slowly drivers learned that nothing happens, and more drivers started doing it. Uber can't deactivate everyone so only the worst offenders get the nastygram and deactivation.


Exactly, like I had a cancellation rate of 67% ... 2 cancels, 1 completed ride and I didn't get a nastygram. My cancellations never go above 10% when I drive more on a regular basis.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Exactly, like I had a cancellation rate of 67% ... 2 cancels, 1 completed ride and I didn't get a nastygram. My cancellations never go above 10% when I drive more on a regular basis.


I think I'm at 17% right now. These tourists keep calling for an Uber while they're still in the parks and then they can't be outside in 4:30. NEXT!


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Almost 2 years (I am a weekend warrior) in a small city (tourist destination and college town).. I have never declined a ride; of course during day and evening I usually get fares back into town; but after 11PM there is little demand coming in; mostly going out. I have missed good surges a couple times; I have earned $20 - $50 tips sometimes; I have dead miled back in after Demand is over with no tip sometimes. My theory- after 2 years, is that it all works out in the end: Some of those trips have killed my earnings while others have closed me out with blockbuster earnings. It makes it all worth it couple weeks ago when I got a 35 minute; 22 mile at 4.7 Surge plus $29 tip!

Take the good with the bad. I never discuss tip or request; I feel it is off putting and probably dies not yield any additional $$.

I can’t say I have not been tempted.

I will occasionally call a rider before to find out their destination when I am trying to get back into town- to make sure I am not being pulled to far out into the woods.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

With Uber I do, not lyft because they are huge into no canceling, I'm on a fine line before deactivation with them for cancellations, Uber can take it lol


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


I"ve accepted a trip in an area that has terrible traffic. My hope is the ride will take me out of the area, so I"m getting paid to leave than to deadhead out of there. So, once, I got a ping, hoping this trip would be that trip, and it was a market. Normally, I'd take it, but not in a high traffic area, it's not worth it, so I cancelled. It's rare a market is more than a 3 dollar run.

Technically speaking, based on the above incident, I have to answer yes. but, thing is, I don't do it much. Normally, I take the position that one shouldn't second guess where people are going just based on where you are picking them up and not much else is known.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> But for the passengers not for UBER
> You do what you want to do.
> But that's unfear for whoever is making the request.
> You must take it.
> ...


Your statement is faulty. In this scenario, driver is bad for cancelling... but then the flip coin is passenger is bad for exploiting the driver if he accepts. In this scenario the world will end regardless, because both parties try to exploit one another. You need to present a solution where both parties benefit... if no such solution exists then the action itself is destructive to the world and should not be taken. Care about money is not a root cause of doomsday... it's the one sided, selfish actions we take.



Copernicus Mentality said:


> Once a rider is ready to take a trip, we also use ML to match riders to drivers. Our dispatch algorithms look at thousands of features in real time to generate more than 30M+ match pair predictions per minute. This is a massively complex problem since we must consider distance, time, traffic, direction, and other real-world dynamics as well as deeply understand the experience drivers and riders desire. A combination of tree-based models, ensembling techniques, and match optimization methods are used to ensure an optimal trip experience. In fact, innovations in our matching algorithms for back-to-back trips have saved many years of time each week in aggregate for our riders and drivers. These techniques are then industrialized to generate batches of 15,000 predictions with a 100ms response time leveraging recent and historical data for every trip request that arrives.
> ......


Uber's algorithm is only focus on maximizing its profits, not that of a driver. I had 100% acceptance rate 0% cancellation 4.9 rating for more than 10 months, yet I do no see any more rides/ping preference than when I have 20% acceptance rate, 25% cancellation and 4.8 rating. But guess what I see... more profit due to decreased deadmiles expenses. So guess what what I will continue doing... run my algorithm that tells me how to maximize my profits.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Don't do it
> 
> Thats unethical. You can't do that. You must take every request unless you feel your life is in danger.


Rohit, is that you?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Rohit, is that you?


No. The reply would have said, "Your account has been flagged for deviant behavior. Resistance is futile."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DocT said:


> No. The reply would have said, "Your account has been flagged for deviant behavior. Resistance is futile."


It reads like Rohit gone rogue and venting...


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Uber tracks the cancellation rate for each driver, week to week. When it exceeds a certain percentage around 10%, they send a warning to the driver. If the cancellation rate continues to climb, the driver risks deactivation. Additionally, Uber apparently enforces an escalating "timeout" for drivers who suddenly cancel more than one ride in a short period of time.
> 
> So drivers are not penalized for canceling individual rides, but they are penalized (sometimes severely by losing their ability to receive requests) for uncorrected patterns of high cancellation rates.
> 
> ...


Self-righteous much?


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

I do the same for UberEats. Last week i had about a 20 percent acceptance rating with a 40 percent cancellation rating because they keep trying to send me McDonald jobs. If I take Mcdonald job I can't even make $20 dollars a hour (not even close because there is one on every corner so the drop off is only .5 to 1 mile away and most of the time you have to wait for the food there) without them I can make well over $20 a hour. It is also about the time and distance in between too if its 10 mins to pick up a delivery that is cutting into my pay and jobs for that hour and I will usually decline. If that is getting low sometimes ill accept see where it is then cancel due to the fact it wasn't going to be profitable for me to drive there. Usually I get one in the next few mins just a short drive away where I don't waste time and gas money. Also if you take longer pick ups and you have to wait there for them then you are also cutting into that time of getting more jobs for that hour. I also write down names and find locations where drop offs are usually more profitable. One restaurant by me is always a 10 dollar or more delivery and takes about 5-15 mins to deliver no traffic.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


Definitely don't start rides until your passenger is in the back seat, if you do that you'll be deactivated before your first day of driving ends.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I keep the rider app running to detect surges by watching the prices change, then think I may.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I try to save my cancels for when the rider is obviously a PITA in some way. For instance one guy called and asked me in a mean tone "WHAT THE HELL IS TAKING SO LONG?!?". I tried to explain that I just got the ping and someone else probably cancelled on him but he cut me off with "NO THAT IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED!". I just told him "Sorry you are unhappy. I will go ahead and cancel the ride." and then just hung up.

Another was this senile guy who was at a hospital 15 miles away but put the pin in the middle of the "hood" by mistake. I was going to be nice and get him but then he started cussing and getting angry.

I save my cancels for people liek this. I can only imagine the trouble I would have had if I ended up trying to take those people because I was afraid to cancel due to my cancel percentage being too high already.

When I get sent to an area I do not want to accept pings in I simply go offline and drive back to the area I want to be in.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Copernicus is teaching a losing strategy. Money is always important in your work. Maybe management is feeding you a garbage sandwich and trying to tell you BS to help you stomach it. End of the World? Yeah right.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

I generally won't, believe in good karma. You get an extra minute, then I will cancel.



touberornottouber said:


> I try to save my cancels for when the rider is obviously a PITA in some way. For instance one guy called and asked me in a mean tone "WHAT THE HELL IS TAKING SO LONG?!?". I tried to explain that I just got the ping and someone else probably cancelled on him but he cut me off with "NO THAT IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED!". I just told him "Sorry you are unhappy. I will go ahead and cancel the ride." and then just hung up.
> 
> Another was this senile guy who was at a hospital 15 miles away but put the pin in the middle of the "hood" by mistake. I was going to be nice and get him but then he started cussing and getting angry.
> 
> ...


I got the first one too. WHY THE HELL AREN'T YOU MOVING??? I don't know Mr. Wizard, maybe I'm stuck at a light? i should've cancelled on him.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> That's why UBER is ripping us off . Because they are looking for themself and they don't care about the drivers. We can't do that to the passengers. I'll take everything that come through the app. I don't cancel because I love people.
> That could be you making the request
> 
> Read the post
> ...


Are you a new driver? I have canceled tons of rides for everything from way to drunk to get in my nice car, NO I will not take you and that pound of weed to your drop off, No I will not take you under aged kids home because you are to drunk or lazy to take care of them and trust a complete stranger with their safety, No you can NOT smoke or have open containers in my car, NO you MUST put in a destination I am not an at will cab. You name it, you drive long enough, you will see that there are many situations that will warrant a cancel and a 1 star.


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

Bently'sDad said:


> Are you a new driver? I have canceled tons of rides for everything from way to drunk to get in my nice car, NO I will not take you and that pound of weed to your drop off, No I will not take you under aged kids home because you are to drunk or lazy to take care of them and trust a complete stranger with their safety, No you can NOT smoke or have open containers in my car, NO you MUST put in a destination I am not an at will cab. You name it, you drive long enough, you will see that there are many situations that will warrant a cancel and a 1 star.


Yes I'm a new driver



driverdoug said:


> Copernicus is teaching a losing strategy. Money is always important in your work. Maybe management is feeding you a garbage sandwich and trying to tell you BS to help you stomach it. End of the World? Yeah right.


You have to be more respectfully. I'm not insulting anybody here. I just giving my opinion. I'm trying to help the community for better living among people. More understanding. As humans we have to help each other passengers and drivers. If I got a request is a person on the other side not a number. That's why the world will end sooner that you think . Because our selfishness We have to change our behavior and stop thinking about the money. Do you think a couple of bucks will make your life better?
What about if is your son making the request and he needs to get to you.
Life is not about money. You are giving a service to society. Your job is to transport people from one place to another efficiently.
Without leaving anyone behind. 
If you start the ride you must take it. 
If you don't then you're sheeting. 
Don't excuse yourself.



Bently'sDad said:


> Are you a new driver? I have canceled tons of rides for everything from way to drunk to get in my nice car, NO I will not take you and that pound of weed to your drop off, No I will not take you under aged kids home because you are to drunk or lazy to take care of them and trust a complete stranger with their safety, No you can NOT smoke or have open containers in my car, NO you MUST put in a destination I am not an at will cab. You name it, you drive long enough, you will see that there are many situations that will warrant a cancel and a 1 star.


That's different situation. If you feel you're getting into trouble is ok to cancel. You doing the right thing. But otherwise don't cancel.
Is comunsense. If you start the ride just to find out if is profitable for you and then you canceled because is not a good ride then you're cheating if the only reason is about money.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Money is a good example. An enlightened person or business is not concerned primarily with making money, because when you are concerned with making money you want the future more than the present.
> 
> Whenever you want the future more than you want the present, true intelligence cannot flow into what you do, because it can do so only when you are totally aligned with the present moment. So, instead, what you do is ego, or it comes from ego.
> 
> ...


You really sound like a poorly written self help book or a daily inspiration twitter feed.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Yes I'm a new driver
> 
> You have to be more respectfully. I'm not insulting anybody here. I just giving my opinion. I'm trying to help the community for better living among people. More understanding. As humans we have to help each other passengers and drivers. If I got a request is a person on the other side not a number. That's why the world will end sooner that you think . Because our selfishness We have to change our behavior and stop thinking about the money. Do you think a couple of bucks will make your life better?
> What about if is your son making the request and he needs to get to you.
> ...


You are right, and I'm not a new driver. Cancelling rides because you don't like the destination is a losing strategy because you have already invested in the ride by driving to the pickup. If it's a short ride, just get it done and be back online ASAP.

If you are already in a surge zone, cancelling a ride because it will take you out of the surge zone is just plain stupid because the surge might be gone in 30 seconds, _and you already have a surge ride long enough to take you out of the surge zone. _I love rides that start in a surge and then take me out of it, because then I'm going to eat the lunch of the lemming drivers who drove away from my destination to get into the surge. Anyone who is cancelling rides because they are too long without a legitimate reason, is lazy and a legitimate fool because the highway trips are where you make your money.


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

This is for everybody here. The reason I sign up to this forum was to get help and to help. I don’t have a lot of experience in this business. 
If you cancel you must have a good reason for it and I respect that is your choice guys. 
I just gave my opinion and I’m sorry if you disagree with me. I have a different mentality.
I’m to good maybe. 
Maybe I care too much about people. 
It’s that wrong?


----------



## Copernicus Mentality (Feb 27, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> You really sound like a poorly written self help book or a daily inspiration twitter feed.


*We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools.*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cancel - no
Decline/let them timeout- yes I decline tons of fares, i even decline fares AT TAXI RATES. I also ignore the crap out of fares that are too far away, sure i might not be doing anything but there is no possible way i'm driving that far for a no-show or a very short trip.
Accepting every fair- Not a snow balls chance in a flaming razor blade tornado


Canceling rides when you find out the pickup location isn't in good form. I was guilty of doing it... just being honest.

Walmart- cancel
Winn dixie- cancel
Publix- cancel
Anywhere in the Walmart mini-mall- cancel

But i was always lightning quick... And i NEVER asked the customer where i was going either... NEVER!

For the most part once i accept fares I don't refuse them without cause,

Most often it's too many passengers and or no car seats.

Too many passengers- 60%
No car seat 60%
Both- 10%


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> *We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools.*


Don't take me wrong. I am all for brotherhood. But I have to survive in this world as it is. I have 5 kids who need food, shelter and clothing an depend on me.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Once in a while you'll get stuck with one of those rides that takes you away from the area you want to be working in, eating into your profits for the day. Do you cancel these rides? Do you say anything to the passenger when you cancel, or ask if they mind that you cancel? Do you start the ride earlier than you're supposed to in order to get a heads-up on the destination? How do you usually handle these situations and how do they work out for you?


The way youre asking makes me distrust you.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

possibledriver said:


> You really sound like a poorly written self help book or a daily inspiration twitter feed.


He must have recently read Eckhart Tolle's "Power of Now" or something. Nice book, but some impracticalities and must be put in context.

Money isn't the goal of my life, but creating security, (which comes from money), is a part of it, and when I'm driving it's 100% of it - so I use maximize the tools and tricks I'm able to use while remaining ethical.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I've never cancelled a ride with someone IN the car, came close with one drunk dude who was picking fights in the parking lot, but one he got in, he was friendly enough to take home. I guess my only reason would be safety or they wanted to go father than I am willing to go.

To maximize profit, I can't see that working out. I've gone on some long rides to rural areas, and it's the rural areas that are pretty lively, because there are no other drivers. Besides, if I had to take someone out to a rural area, that was probably a good paying trip, and I'll probably get a good paying trip back.

Now, when it comes to my pick-up drive, that's another story. 'Ass-In-Seat' is how I get paid. If I get a Lyft rider that is 10 minutes away, I will begin driving, if, at any time, Uber pops up with someone who is closer or on surge pricing, I will accept it and cancel the Lyft guy. (same with platforms reversed). I'm not paid to drive to the pick-up point, so I will maximize my profits by chasing down the closest fare.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> Don't do it
> 
> Thats unethical. You can't do that. You must take every request unless you feel your life is in danger.


You think ethics has anything to do with this business? Awwww...... that's so cute!


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

OP here. So here's my common situation that always tempts me to cancel. (I'll say though for the record that I haven't yet).

I tend to drive the morning rush in Chicago. 7 AM to 9 AM around downtown, then go home for the day. There are frequent surges, low downtime between rides, short pickups, and usually professional customers going to work. When I drop off downtown near the hotel area, I go offline because 9 out of 10 hotel pickups in the morning go out to O'Hare. That's bad because, though it's a 35 to 55 minute ride, there is no way to get back into the downtown "hot zone" before rush hour is over, and it's pretty dead out by the airport: rarely any surge, long pickups, and downtime.

Thing is, when I'm working my downtown morning rush and I go online away from the hotels, still 1 out of 10 of those pickups are to the airport. If it's a 2.5 surge or rush hour is nearly over anyway, it's not so bad. But if there's no surge or if I just started my shift at 6:30 AM, I see the passenger at the curb with a giant suitcase, I KNOW it's to O'Hare before they're even in the car and I start cursing the Uber gods.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Copernicus Mentality said:


> *We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools.*


Tell that to ISIS and the domestic terrorists. Not us Uber drivers.


----------

